# Innova puppy food



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello, I am not sure if it has been asked before. I did a search and didn't quite find anything. Either way, Who here is feeding their puppy or has fed their pup with Innova puppy food? I am curious to know if it is normal for their poop to smell nasty on this food. From what I have read it is one of the better foods out there but man does it make his poop nasty. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

how long have you been feeding him innova puppy?


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

About 3 weeks..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

is it normal color and shape?

as long as it is normal color and consistancy-no diarrhea then its normal. with quality food smelly poops is normal. besides who ever heard of good smelling poop  high quality foods have richer ingredients and little to no fillers at all so the dogs body absorbs the nutrients and what comes out what is supposed to. low quality foods go right thru the dog and dont get absorbed they are coming out almost the way they went into the dog so they smell less. also, you may notice more gas and smellier gas on better foods, this is also normal.

i would say you did a very good job getting your pup started on a good food.


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Well he doesn't have diarrhea but, the consistency is soft. I do notice the gas. LOL. I think its funny. I guess we will put up with it as long as he is getting good food. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if you want to firm up the poop (if you have done a food switch to the innova from another food) you can give him about a tablespoon of pumpkin. DO NOT use pumpkin pie filling though. The pumpkin will firm up his poop.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Stick to Innova is all I have to say :thumbsup:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh I tried Innova and it made my dogs have the stinkiest poos and they were almost black in color. I chalked it up to the crazy high protien levels and switched them off of it. Don't know if that was the case or not, but for as much as it cost I wasn't happy with it.
I have also read since then that the Innova EVO can put undue stress on the digestion system becuase of the super high protien content yet lack of moisture content in the food. Again just what I have read don't necessarily know how true it is.


----------

